# Making a haunt look like an old black and white movie?



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of some things to do to my haunt next year. I thinking black and white horror film. I'm just trying to figure out how I can do this with paint and lighting. All advice appreciated.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

No idea but it sounds fascinating!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, that does sound cool. Not to state the obvious here, but use plenty of grays, blacks and whites. I'm thinking a Romero graveyard zombie scene would look pretty dope in B+W.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Mercury vapor lights tend to make everything look black and white. I only ever see them as street lamps in parking lots but well, there you go.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The color of your makeup/decorations will play a strong role in how the colors (or lack thereof) will appear.
Back before color TV, the actors tended to be made-up in shades of blue and green, the lighting made those shades/colors appear in grays that better approximated the "flesh tones" when they were converted to grays.
I hope all of that made sense.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Allen Hopps (Allen H here on the forums) did a black and white haunt at the show I was working at this past season. Perhaps he'll be able to chime in here and give you some advice.

A black and white show is a pretty unique route to go and it definitely gives off a whimsical/artistic feel to a haunt. I say go for it!

:jol:


----------

